# Please educate me on Flieger vs. B-Uhr vs. Type A type B - Thanks!



## r0gue

I've recently become interested in what I believe one would call the B-Uhr style inspired by German military pieces from the 40's. I've been pouring over threads trying to educate myself and have heard a few quotes that threw me off. One person said "that's more of a flieger watch than a B-Urhr". This threw me off as I thought those terms were synonymous. Also, could you please illustrate a type A type B? Anything else along these lines is appreciated. 

I really think this is the new thing for me. I love the clarity and simplicity of the designs (sans complication) and the heratige is very interesting. I wish to learn as much as possible. Thank you!


----------



## cuthbert

In short, type A:










Type B:










At that time these were the dials available, it's said that Type B came later, you should choose the one you like more.


----------



## StufflerMike

The German term „Beobachtungsuhr" goes back to pilot´s watches of WW II. Strictly translated it has to be an „Observer´s watch" or „Observation watch" but on most watch related fora you`ll read „navigator´s watch", „pilot´s watch", „B-watch" or even „Flieger", which is the expression I like most.

These B-watches have been made for the German Luftwaffe by only 5 manufacturers

A. Lange & Söhne
Laco (Lacher & Co)
Stowa (Walter Storz)
Wempe (Chronometerwerke Hamburg)
IWC

and contained high quality pocket watch movements:

Lange & Söhne: cal. 48/1
(due to limited capacities watches have been assembled by Huber/Munich, Felsing/Berlin, Schieron/Stuttgart, Schätzle & Tschudin/Pforzheim, Wempe/Hamburg).
Laco: Durowe cal. D 5
Stowa: Unitas cal. 2812 
Wempe: Thommen cal. 31
IWC: cal. 52 SC (SC= „seconde central")

The specifications of these watches had been defined by the „Reichsluftfahrtministerium" (RLM) - Imperial Air Ministry (see attached file)










Due to those specifications all B-watches had the following features in common:

- A case diameter of 55 mm
- Marked on the back with FL 23883 (FL = flight, 23 = navigation)
- Equipped with large crowns in order to be used with gloves
- Hacking movement (the second hand stops when pulling out the crown / essential for a precise time setting)
- Breguet balance spring
- Regulated and tested as chronometers
- Long leather strap (to be worn on the sleeve of a flight jacket).

There have been two different types of dials (Pls. note: there are other figures available on the net. not sure whioch are correct)

Type A (Baumuster A) from 1940 to January 1941
a classic dial with numerals 1 to 11 and the triangle with two dots at 12

Type B (Baumuster B) starting in January 1941
Big minute numerals from 5 to 55 and a small inner circle with numerals for h, at the position of 60 min a triangle and a line on its top.

If your are interested in watches of WW II and their history I recommend to visit the hompage of Konrad Knirim (Militruhren: Collectors Site for Military Timepieces) .

The Stowa B-Uhr Baumuster B










A. Lange & Söhne, Baumusuer B:










Stowa, Baumuster A:










IWC, Baumuster A:










Laco Baumusuer B:










More to read: https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/b-uhr-beobachtung-uhren-438490.html


----------



## 2manywatchs

Hot DAMN! That was an awesome post! Thanks, Mike!


----------



## Janne

I think the A-dial was changed to the B-dial because of readability. To be in a cramped space, in darkness, vibrations and the rest of the stress, they needed something easy-to-read.


----------



## Nokie

> Hot DAMN! That was an awesome post! Thanks, Mike!


+1 on that...... Most excellent information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## STEVIE

As a matter of interest, I have just seen a Beobachtungsuhr watch on a British TV auction show called 'Flog It' today. The item was in fair condition with no strap. Inside the lid was the name „Beobachtungsuhr". Thought I saw "Glashutte" engraved on the handwound movement, but I could have been mistaken as it was very brief. There was no manufacture markings on the dial, just the luminous hands (3) with patina signs. The stupid camerman paid more attention to the experts face instead of the watch!

The item was put up for auction by a little old British lady who had been cleaning out her late husband's stuff from her attic and the watch was in a cardboard box with 'bits and bobs'. She said she would be happy to get GPB200 for it.

The item was sold for GPB3000!


----------



## Janne

UKP 3000 is cheap. If it was made in Glashutte, very cheap.
The dials were sterile, and a non sterile dial is one of the most obvious signs of a Fake.


----------

